
Common API Errors - johns
https://dev.to/runscope/6-common-api-errors
======
dozzie
Oh my. I knew it was bad and fugly, but I didn't realize how many potential
errors and problems there are with HTTP API that just don't exist if one
simply uses proper RPC protocol instead.

